# How to Improve physically for evaluations



## arrowru003 (28 May 2015)

I have two problems...
          Push ups: I don't know why but push ups are very hard for me, I can do maybe 10-15 in one go but then I would feel exhausted. any suggestions on how to improve?
          For the initial physical evaluation test, what exercises should I do to prepare for it? Also for the two exercises involving sandbags, I struggle to complete them because I can feel a lot of pain coming from my back. is this normal?


----------



## mariomike (28 May 2015)

arrowru003 said:
			
		

> Push ups: I don't know why but push ups are very hard for me, I can do maybe 10-15 in one go but then I would feel exhausted. any suggestions on how to improve?



Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.425



			
				arrowru003 said:
			
		

> For the initial physical evaluation test, what exercises should I do to prepare for it?



Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0



			
				arrowru003 said:
			
		

> Also for the two exercises involving sandbags, I struggle to complete them because I can feel a lot of pain coming from my back. is this normal?



Advice on that should come from an expert.


----------



## eharps (28 May 2015)

If you want the short version from those threads, to save you the read.....

Do more pushups, all the time. Nobody is naturally good at them you have to GET good at them. No one can save you from doing pushups.


----------

